# طلب مساعده في برنامج solid works 2010



## كارم ابوعودة (26 يوليو 2010)

انا نزلت البرنامج من موقع تاني قبل هيك 
وهو فعلا 18 ملف ونزل البرنامج وتعرف الكراك بس المشكلة انه عند مشغل البرنامج بتيجي رساله 
the life time of this solid works version has expired وبيطفي البرنامج
ارجوا المساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (15 أغسطس 2010)

ارجووووووووووو المساعدة 
ممكن pdf لتعليم solid works 2010
وكل عام وانتم بخير وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعيد الشايب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ كارم جرب الكراك الى فى الرابط بس اقفل برنامج الانتى فيروس قبل متستخدمه

http://www.2shared.com/file/KGEY9-CV/SolidWorks2010SP00Win32_64Crac.html


----------



## سعيد الشايب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

yasser elshrkwy قال:


> ارجووووووووووو المساعدة
> ممكن pdf لتعليم solid works 2010
> وكل عام وانتم بخير وشكرااااااااااااااا



قم بزيارة المواضيع التاليه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197973.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195832.html


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

مشكوور كتير وجاري التحميل 
دمت ذخراا للهندسة


----------

